# Another Newbie!



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Okay. We have been browsing the site for over a week and we finally registerd! From St. Louis and we pick up our 25RSS on Thursday and go camping on Monday.

We heard aout this site when we were selling our Coleman pop-up and another Bayside owner called to see what kind of response we were getting. After talking we learned that we were both moving up to an Outback! She gave me this website and said there was some great info.

Everyone is so helpful and Iv'e already got a bunch of great ideas! If there is anyone out there from this area, we're looking for a spot to camp next week that's not too far so we can get used to the TT. Also, not a State Park since the water won't be on yet and we need to check everything out!

Looking forward to talking more!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

4CHACS

1st of all Congrats on the new TT !!!!







Great choice.
2nd - Welcome to Outbackers action

I know you will enjoy the TT and the forum sunny

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers and congratulations on your new Outback!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...









I know I was very impressed with everyone on this site when I joined and in no time flat, you'll be posting information to the next round of people that join our happy family...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers 
And congrats on the TT.
Don action


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome!!!!!

Enjoy your new trailer







.

Mike


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome 4CHACHS,

Good job choosing an Outback! Hope to see you post often and look forward to your many ideas.

Greg


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com.

Be careful it can be habitforming.

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

4CHACS,

Good to have you with us!









Enjoy your new "toy".

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard. Enjoy that new 25!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

congratulations...I know I can't wait to pick up my Outback...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome to another Midwest outbacker. action


----------



## sportsfen (Mar 22, 2005)

action Welcome to the Website. I as well am New and have enjoyed it here. Alot of useful information !!! Enjoy your new Trailer!!

Fen


----------

